# Grainy Looking?



## cogg (Aug 8, 2015)

I've recently done a few shots of male rings.
I'm not happy with the way they are looking - grainy when zoomed in.
Shot on a new Nikon D7200
Please suggest how a can improve this?
Thanks,
Cogg


----------



## weepete (Aug 8, 2015)

Sure, dont zoom in!

Seriously though the culprit of noise is usually a high iso so review your settings and see what you were using and if you could reduce that


----------



## KmH (Aug 8, 2015)

Digital cameras can't have grain. Digital cameras have image noise.
High ISO isn't the only way to wind up with a photo that has noise.
Post process correcting for under exposure will also make image noise more visible.

What metering mode did you use, and what part of the scene did you meter if you used spot metering?
Understanding Camera Metering and Exposure

A key is to accurately meter the light so you can nail the exposure.
The reflected light meter in your camera can only measure light in 1/3 stop increments, and it can only measure reflected light.
Hand held incident/reflected/flash light meters measure the light in 1/10 stop increments and can measure incident/reflected/flash light.
If you don't have a hand held light meter you can use Spot metering mode to meter several spots in the scene to gain insight into what exposure setting to use.

All digital photographs have some amount of image noise.
Digital Camera Image Noise Concept and Types
Image Noise Examples and Characteristics


----------



## cogg (Aug 9, 2015)

Thanks for putting me on track, ISO not an issue as I'm using lowest 100,
but I think the problem was exposure.
I'm muck happier with the ones I've done again.


----------

